# Loosing a friend



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

We're a tight knit group us chef's. I lost a colleague Saturday in a terrible car accident. 47, married,three children.He was a good one, chef, father, husband and friend.Throw one upstairs to Bobby for me.

Thanks


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Never really know what to say during a moment like this. From my own experiences I can empathize. Such a shame.


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Sorry for your loss, Cape Chef. My condolences.


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss. Words can't ever make it easier. We're here if you want or need to talk.

*Cheers to Bobby* :beer:


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Man, what can you say? Is there a fund or something set up for his family, kids' education? I think there might be some folks that would certainly reach out and show some support to one of our own. We are right there with you, B.


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

My sincere condoleances Cape Chef, I never know what to say in rough times like this


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Thanks Jim & all, heres Bobby's obit

Alderson Funeral Homes

Memorial contributions can be made to

Robert Anderson's children's fund, care of Webster bank 145 highland avenue, Cheshire ct 06410 attn; Leila Graber.

Heaven will be eating a bit better now


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm so sorry for your loss, CC. My thoughts and heart go out to his family. May they find peace soon. And David and I will toast your Bobby tonight.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

May your dear friend rest in peace, Cape Chef. My deepest condolences to you.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

That's tough news, even for me. It's like CC isn't the same person anymore  My condolences to you chef, and for Bobby, he now joins the ranks of many great chefs who came before him.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I am sorry to hear about the loss of your friend. Of course I too wish I had the right words, but since there are none, I will instead send my condolences and regards to his family and to you Brad. L'Chayim.....


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I am very sorry to hear of your loss and the loss his family is suffering. My condolences to all of you during this trying time. Hugs!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I'm so sorry CC. Know that we're here and listening if/when you need us.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers, it has been a difficult week.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

My condolences Cape Chef, seems we're all losing friends. My neighbor of 20 years has passed last night. Giovani, almost 92, the best neighbor anyone could have asked for. I last saw him being taken away by ambulance about a week ago when I helped him up after falling down a set of stairs.


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

My deepest sympathies to his family and to you Chef.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

So sorry, B.

A good song for difficult times: YouTube - Beth Orton


----------

